# Looking for info on clip making



## alexkuzn (Oct 12, 2009)

Guys I've seen some hand made great looking clips. 
I assume that they are hand made because I don't see any clips like that available for sale.

If someone can point me to info on how to manufacture clips I would really appreciate it. Having some knife making experience and a good belt grinder I think I can do it.
Here is one of my knifes. Made out of single solid bar of steel. Handle is ancient Kauri wood.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice looking blade!!!!


----------



## fernhills (Oct 13, 2009)

I aways wanted to get into making knives but i don`t have a lot of knowledge about working metal.  You are in the right forum subject, just scroll down and you should come across some info on the very subject you are asking about. Carl


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 13, 2009)

1) Create a design on paper. It can be ornamental, functional or both.
2) Select a material - Silver, brass, stainless steel, titanium, wood have all be used.  Design, function, and usability will lead you to a particular material or gauge but there is no better way than to experiment with as many materials and gauges as you can get a hold of.
3) Decide on an attachment method.  There are many but my advice would be to come up with something unique.
4) You can either cast it from wax models carved by hand or machine (usually silver, but other metals are possible) or fabricate it with hand or power tools such as jewelers saws, files, dremels etc. (For casting, all you really have to do is create the model.  There are casting houses that will take care of the casting after which all you need to do is clean up the piece)
5) If there is a jewelry class or casting class nearby, take it unless you are familiar with the techniques.  You should learn how to properly use a jewelers saw, how to bend, shape, pierce, solder and more.  All techniques will broaden the possibilities.
6) Post pictures here and ask for comments.  These guys are good.


----------

